# Tyranid Swarm by Awaken Realms



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

Today we have a small part of a big army to show you! When you look at the photos you’ll see numerous little space bugs (indeed, a mass of them), but it’s only a small tendril of the whole Tyranid Swarm we’re currently painting. Much more of the little ones are incoming, and the ground is shaking with the footsteps of the bigger ones that are incoming…

Ever played Tower Defense games? Think of this part as the first wave of critters incoming – and there will be more and more of them, with bigger ones and biggest ones as well – so stay tuned and wait for more updates – there will be a handful of them – and see how the Hive Fleet is growing bigger and bigger!

The models were painted in our equivalent of tabletop quality – put quality-wise and pricing-wise below our Standard quality.

Also, you may see the pictures in ourgallery as well!








Make a bet – what will be coming next?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Now that is delightful! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow, a fantastic collection on masse! 

I bet next there will be some warriors, venomthropes, zoanthropes and tervigons, amidst yet more gaunts.

How many models big is the actual order?


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow, a fantastic collection on masse!
> 
> I bet next there will be some warriors, venomthropes, zoanthropes and tervigons, amidst yet more gaunts.
> 
> How many models big is the actual order?



Not exactly those... Wait to see.

The whole commission is for almost 600 models.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Awaken Realms said:


> The whole commission is for almost 600 models.


Strewth!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Dear god, so many bugs...... They're coming outta the walls man!!!!


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

“Attention! Tyranid vawe incoming! On your posts, guardsmen, the cysts are descending and Emperor knows what will emerge from them!”

As promised, another update – this time Tyrannocytes and spores. Take a look at our gallery as well to see better quality photos
Also, see the updated gallery featuring the growing swarm!











What will emerge from the organic pods?



Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow that Tyrannocytes looks great a long with the rest of the never ending swarm. I am waiting to see what is next and then an entire group shot. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Thank you, Morfangdakka!

And the „boss” of the second wave. How do you like our approach to the bigger bugs in this scheme and quality of painting?




Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I REALLY like the tones you used for the flesh. That grey green goes absolutely beautifully with the shiny blue shells. I love it. Very inspirational.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Awaken Realms said:


> Thank you, Morfangdakka!
> 
> And the „boss” of the second wave. How do you like our approach to the bigger bugs in this scheme and quality of painting?
> 
> ...


I am not sure if this is finished or not. I like the shine on the shell but I think it would look better if you added the lighter blue highlights like you did on the Tyrannocytes shell that showed the separation of each plate. Also there is a dark blue accent you put on the front legs behind the talon that is not on the rear leg that makes the rear leg look mismatched and unfinished. I also like the green highlight you put on the front talon tip that I think would look great on the other talons as well as the small claw above the hoof on the rear leg. I like the way it is going especially the wet shiny look of the outer shell.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Really is a nice scheme, that you have going on this list. well done


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

And another wave of beasts incoming! This time with flying support and led by a Hive Tyrant.














How is this simple pallete working on those bugs?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not that wild ab out the green on the weapons. I like it on the toxicrene cause of the poison and such, but doesn't make any sense to be on the weapons of the Tyrant or Maleceptor, unless they are all stabbing one another and getting green blood on each other.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

Another Tyranid monstrosities appeared, this time in even more bizarre variety of shapes and monstrous ways to kill and devour:

 











There are still more to come, the biggest ones need to be unveiled still!


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

It’s time for another update of the Swarm Today, the really _big_ Tyranids are beginning to appear with heavy thumping of leathery wings in the air. 

The colossal Harridan emerged from behing of the horizon, with his gaping maw, numerous gargoyles holding tightly to the underbelly and heavy, whipping tail. Visit our gallery as well to see him.








It’s not the end of the Swarm! More big bugs are still threatening the Imperial stronghold!


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Oooooo, me likey, alot.

So if the big bugs are starting to appear that mean we will get to see Heirodules, Dimachaeron, Malanthropes and the Heirophant Bio Titan? :biggrin: Yes im a Tyranid Spotter, if people can look at trains, then I can look at big bugs.

Oh and on a side note @Awaken Realms, you teased Ryza Ad Mech not long ago, please tell me thats happening soon.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Loli said:


> Oooooo, me likey, alot.
> 
> So if the big bugs are starting to appear that mean we will get to see Heirodules, Dimachaeron, Malanthropes and the Heirophant Bio Titan? :biggrin: Yes im a Tyranid Spotter, if people can look at trains, then I can look at big bugs.
> 
> Oh and on a side note @Awaken Realms, you teased Ryza Ad Mech not long ago, please tell me thats happening soon.


Soon the Hive Mind shall send the big ones...

And as for Ryza, there is an info of some Mechanicum reinforcements approaching, but due to the Astronomicon disturbances the precise info about the Forge World of origin is uncertain. Probably will be known when the Ark Mechanicus will arrive the orbit.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Keep up the updates @Awaken Realms, I am really loving this army and this colour scheme! Are you able to to army shots showcasing the lot, or are you sending these out once they are done in installments?


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Incredible. That's dedication to paint all of those!


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Iraqiel said:


> Keep up the updates @Awaken Realms, I am really loving this army and this colour scheme! Are you able to to army shots showcasing the lot, or are you sending these out once they are done in installments?


We're saving the FULL armyshot for the last update...


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello, 

With one of the final waves, the hoardes of Raveners and Venomthropes amassed the Imperial defences, only to be followed by the mighty Hierophant Titan. He was such enormous beast that even the cybernetic eyes of pic-capturing servo-skulls failed to comprehend fully the creature (and had to catch some white background as well ). We call it “shrimp” in the studio, due to the characteristic curvature of it’s back (and of course, size)

You may see the Hierophant in our gallery as well.













It’s not over yet! What will be next?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

And the Swarm is gathered finally! One, final, last wave of full Hive Fleet’s might gathered to kill and devour! Take a look at the photos of the full army (take a look at our gallery as well).














How is this army appearing to you – finally finished!?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------

